# 13 Unternehmen dazu verpflichtet beim Klimaschutz zu helfen



## Gamer090 (29. Juli 2015)

Hi zusammen

Habe gerade eben diese News gefunden und finde es schon sehr gut was gemacht wird aber viel zuwenig.

Die US Regierung hat 13 Grossunternehmen dazu verpflichtet den Kampf gegen den Klimawandel zu unterstützen und mehrere Konzerne haben zugesagt den Ausstoss von Treibhausgas in ihren Werken zu reduzieren.
Barack Obama stösst aber auf Widerstand der Republikaner im Kongress aber am Ende des Jahres im Klimagipfel in Paris soll ein globales Abkommen verabschiedet werden um die Erderwärmung auf Ende des Jahrhunderts auf maximal 2°C zu begrenzen.

An der Initaive nehmen bis jetzt 13 US Unternehmen teil



Apple
Google
Microsoft
Alcoa (Aluminiumkonzern)
Coca Cola
Pepsi
General Motors
Bank of America
Goldman Sachs
Berkshire Hathaway Energy
Cargill
Walmart
UPS

Mindestens 140Mrd $ sollen in den nächsten Jahren in den Aufbau einer Treibhausgasarmen Wirtschaft fliessen und ausserdem seien 1600MW-Stunden an Kapazitäten für erneuerbaren Energien geplant. Jedes Unternehmen habe sich Ziele gesetzt um die Treibhausgase um 50% zu senken.

Quelle: 20min.ch

--------------------------------

Meine Meinung: 

Der Anfang ist gesetzt aber es fehlt deutlich mehr, es sind schon mal die grössten Unternehmen der USA dabei also hoffe ich das die kleineren auch mal dazu kommen. Nur verfügen kleine Unternehmen nicht immer über finanzielle Mittel um mitzuwirken. Hoffentlich können aber auch sie mit einem Teil der 140Mrd $ dazu stossen, mal sehen ob sich dann auch der Rest der Welt dazu entscheidet. 

Ich frage mich bei sowas immer nur, wenn ein Land alles dran setzt um den Ausstoss von Treibhausgas zu stoppen, wird der bei der Herstelllung der Geräte die dafür nötig sind nicht noch mehr verbraucht? Klar das sie dann nicht ständig Rohstoffe brauchen, aber trotzdem frage ich mich bis zu welchem Punkt es  Sinn macht.


----------



## XeT (29. Juli 2015)

Ganz ehrlich? Der Klimaschutz ist doch ein Witz. Zum einen ist Klimawandel ganz normal. Zum anderen macht es kein Sinn nur aufs co2 zu gucken. Eine Kuh ist z.b. Genauso schädlich wie ein Kleinwagen. Dann kommen die Entwicklungsländer die extrem viel Treibgase produzieren, weil du erstmal was erreichen müssen. Gleiche wie mit dem grünen Strom solange Strom an der Börse ist wird Deutschland Strom ans Ausland verschenken und wir werden trotzdem Atomkraft aus dem Ausland nutzen. 

Der Grundgedanke ist zwar immer ein guter aber es wird nie funktioniere. So wie auch immer Menschen ausgebeutet werden.


----------



## yingtao (29. Juli 2015)

Hier in Deutschland ist es ja schon was länger so das die großen Firmen weniger CO2, Methan usw. ausstoßen dürfen aber in einigen Bereichen ist das einfach nur schlecht möglich wodurch man dann zum Handel mit Klimazertifikaten kommt. Anstatt man seine eigene Produktion und Betrieb Klima optimiert schmeißt man lieber die paar Millionen Euro nach China oder Indien und lässt dort Fabriken modernisieren. Dadurch bekommt man dann Zertifikate die man über Jahre aufbrauchen kann. Der Ausstoß weltweit wird gesenkt, die Industrieländer haben aber den selben oder sogar einen höheren Ausstoß als vorher und die Entwicklungs- und Schwellenländer kommen einfach nur auf unser Level. Das Problem ist dann einfach das es so lange gut geht bis alle auf einem Level sind und es dann für Jahre zum Stillstand kommt weil man sich dann erst damit beschäftigt wie man als moderne Industrienation den Ausstoß weiter senken kann.

Das Klimawandel ganz normal ist, ist zwar richtig aber noch nie zuvor war der Wandel so schnell. Vorher waren es Zeiträume von um die 1000 Jahre und jetzt reden Wissenschaftler von 200-300 Jahren und vermuten das durch den schnelleren Klimawandel die Folgen stärker ausgeprägt sein werden.


----------



## Gamer090 (29. Juli 2015)

Stimmt eigentlich sollten wir aufhören Burger zu essen, wieso macht McDonalds nicht mit?  Und diese Zertifikate sind immer schön und gut aber eben, wenn es an einem Ort eingespart wird aber wo anders mehr kommt, dann ist das doch ein schlechter Witz.


----------



## Kerkilabro (29. Juli 2015)

Die Erde ist ohne den Menschen besser drann. Man hätte also andere Organisationen fragen/bitten müssen


----------



## Gamer090 (29. Juli 2015)

Kerkilabro schrieb:


> Die Erde ist ohne den Menschen besser drann. Man hätte also andere Organisationen fragen/bitten müssen



Dann sollten wir wohl auf den Mars ziehen und die Erde als Urlaubsort nehmen


----------



## Leob12 (29. Juli 2015)

Solange nicht Länder wie Russland, China oder Brasilien mitziehen bringt es kaum etwas. 
Löblich das Vorhaben, aber was im Endeffekt dabei rauskommt weiß auch niemand. 

Viel erwarte ich mir nicht, insbesondere nicht von den Amis. Hauptsache Fracking betreiben und die dicksten Benzinfresser fahren, aber etwas CO2 einsparen^^ 
Das Beispiel mit der Kuh wurde ja schon gebracht, davon gibts in den USA ja auch sehr wenige.


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. Juli 2015)

Und wenn jeder so denkt (solange nicht der auch), wird es nie was.  Das ist wie mit der Energiewende in Deutschland (weltweit wird nämlich weiter auf Atomkraft gesetzt).

Irgendeiner muss halt mal anfangen. Und lieber kleine Schritte, als gar keine.


----------



## XeT (29. Juli 2015)

Hier mal noch ein Video warum Deutschland am meisten vom Klimawandel am meisten profitiert.

https://youtu.be/99yDQZ1pZ5U


----------



## Blaze83 (30. Juli 2015)

Wir ziehen uns ja auch nur aus atomstrom zurück weil eine gewisse Politikerin mit doktortitel in physik! gemerkelt hat,  dass Flugzeuge und Atomkraftwerke ne scheiss Kombi sind,  wenn ein "busschen" Wasser in Asien schon n GAU verursachen kann und die Wählerschaft sowas nicht im eigenen Vorgarten haben will.
Kurz vor der Katastrophe in Asien waren die Atomkraftwerke noch super sicher und unkaputtbar.


----------



## Gamer090 (30. Juli 2015)

Blaze83 schrieb:


> Wir ziehen uns ja auch nur aus atomstrom zurück weil eine gewisse Politikerin mit doktortitel in physik! gemerkelt hat,  dass Flugzeuge und Atomkraftwerke ne scheiss Kombi sind,  wenn ein "busschen" Wasser in Asien schon n GAU verursachen kann und die Wählerschaft sowas nicht im eigenen Vorgarten haben will.
> Kurz vor der Katastrophe in Asien waren die Atomkraftwerke noch super sicher und unkaputtbar.



Das ist eben Politik, es geht darum etwas schön zu reden und wenn irgendwo etwas passiert dann wird alles "verbessert".


----------



## Blaze83 (30. Juli 2015)

1. Leider
2. Gut das du verbessert in Anführungszeichen gesetzt hast ^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. August 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen
> 
> Habe gerade eben diese News gefunden und finde es schon sehr gut was gemacht wird aber viel zuwenig.
> 
> Die US Regierung hat 13 Grossunternehmen dazu verpflichtet den Kampf gegen den Klimawandel zu unterstützen und mehrere Konzerne haben zugesagt den Ausstoss von Treibhausgas in ihren Werken zu reduzieren.



Die News ist ziemlich einseitig formuliert. Genaugenommen wurden die Unternehmen nicht von der US-Regierung verpflichtet, sondern sie haben sich in Absprache mit der US-Regierung selbst verpflichtet. Und zwar zu Maßnahmen, die sie größtenteils (komplett?) schon seit langem auf ihrer Agenda hatten. Das ganze ist also weder ein großer Erfolg für Obama (Druckaufbau lässt der Kongress eh nicht zu), noch ein Sprung für den Klimaschutz. Nur gutes Marketing für ein paar Konzerne, die sich zumindest ein Bisschen Mühe geben. (Und ja: Es ist nur ein Bisschen, wenn Apple am Plan festhält auf 100% erneuerbare Umzusteigen. Denn damit sind eben nur Apple eigene Einrichtungen gemeint, >95% der mit Apple-Produkten verbundenen Emissionen dürften aber bei den Auftragsfertigern anfallen. Und Investition in Windkraft ist mittlerweile ohnehin an einem Punkt angelangt, an dem man langfristig Gewinne macht.)





yingtao schrieb:


> Hier in Deutschland ist es ja schon was länger so das die großen Firmen weniger CO2, Methan usw. ausstoßen dürfen aber in einigen Bereichen ist das einfach nur schlecht möglich wodurch man dann zum Handel mit Klimazertifikaten kommt. Anstatt man seine eigene Produktion und Betrieb Klima optimiert schmeißt man lieber die paar Millionen Euro nach China oder Indien und lässt dort Fabriken modernisieren. Dadurch bekommt man dann Zertifikate die man über Jahre aufbrauchen kann. Der Ausstoß weltweit wird gesenkt, die Industrieländer haben aber den selben oder sogar einen höheren Ausstoß als vorher und die Entwicklungs- und Schwellenländer kommen einfach nur auf unser Level. Das Problem ist dann einfach das es so lange gut geht bis alle auf einem Level sind und es dann für Jahre zum Stillstand kommt weil man sich dann erst damit beschäftigt wie man als moderne Industrienation den Ausstoß weiter senken kann.



Der Zertifikathandel geht bis auf weiteres gar nicht gut und läuft auch nicht nach diesem Verfahren ab. Bislang gibt es kein internationales System und selbst wenn man seine Fabriken in Europa modernisiert, gibt es keine Gutschriften - sondern einfach nur einen geringen Bedarf an Zertifkaten (was ja Sinn der ganzen Sache ist). Zusätzlich lassen sich allenfalls durch Wiederaufforstungsmaßnahmen,... generieren (egal wo). Aber das macht afaik derzeit niemand mehr in größerem Maßstab. Da die Zertifakte größtenteils verschenkt werden (insbesondere an die Branchen mit hohen Emissionen), herrscht überhaupt kein Bedarf daran und die Gesamtzahl viel zu hoch ist (zu hoch, um eine Lenkungswirkung zu entfalten, zu hoch um das Klima zu schützen und viel zu hoch im Vergleich zu der Menge CO2, die resorbiert werden könnte), kann man die Dinger im Zweifelsfall immer noch zu Spotpreisen nachkaufen.
Damit der Zertifikatshandel wie angedacht funktionieren würde, müsste man ihn auf alle relevanten Branchen ausweiten (Stichwort: Flugverkehr, KFZ-Treibstoffe, Heizöl,...) und man müsste alle Zertifikate versteigern, damit sich Einsparmaßnahmen von 0 an lohnen. Aber genau deswegen haben Lobbies ja vermutlich auf das System gedränkt: Erst hat man durch die Wahl dieses Systems alle denkbaren CO2-Steuern, verpflichtende Reduktionsziele, Grenzwerte,... ausgehebelt und danach waren auf einmal Wirtschaftsminister & Co dafür verantwortlich, das Zertifikatssystem wirkungsvoll einzusetzen. Oder es eben wirkungslos zu lassen...



> Das Klimawandel ganz normal ist, ist zwar richtig aber noch nie zuvor war der Wandel so schnell. Vorher waren es Zeiträume von um die 1000 Jahre und jetzt reden Wissenschaftler von 200-300 Jahren und vermuten das durch den schnelleren Klimawandel die Folgen stärker ausgeprägt sein werden.



200-300 Jahre statt 1000? In den letzten 130-140 Jahren haben wir fast +0.9 K, Tendenz verdammt schnell steigend (~0,6 davon waren in den letzten 50-60 Jahren), bei der aktuellen Entwicklung werden wir bis 2100 (also 220 Jahre) +3-4 K haben. Selbst die schnellsten Aufwärmevorgänge, die wir im Rahmen der letzten Eiszeiten gefunden haben, brauchten 5000 Jahre für diesen Wert. Und sie fingen bei Temperaturen an, die 8-9 K unter der heutigen Temperatur lagen.




Blaze83 schrieb:


> Wir ziehen uns ja auch nur aus atomstrom zurück weil eine gewisse Politikerin mit doktortitel in physik! gemerkelt hat,  dass Flugzeuge und Atomkraftwerke ne scheiss Kombi sind,  wenn ein "busschen" Wasser in Asien schon n GAU verursachen kann und die Wählerschaft sowas nicht im eigenen Vorgarten haben will.
> Kurz vor der Katastrophe in Asien waren die Atomkraftwerke noch super sicher und unkaputtbar.



Damals war Mutti halt noch nicht so perfekt, da fand sie ja auch die Asse noch sicher und nicht, wie heute, totschweigenswürdig.


----------



## Gamer090 (4. August 2015)

Es gibt ein Update dazu, nun müssen auch Kraftwerke handeln, hier mal ein Zitat aus dem Update:



> Erstmals schreibt die Regierung landesweit verbindliche Ziele für die  Reduzierung der CO2-Emissionen durch den Energiesektor vor. Im Vergleich  zum Jahr 2005 muss der Kohlendioxidausstoss bis 2030 um 32 Prozent  gesenkt werden.





> In den USA kommen 40 Prozent der klimaschädlichen Kohlendioxidemissionen aus Kraftwerken.



Wenn das so weiter geht und der Nachfolger von Obama diese Ziele weiter führt, dann sieht es schon mal gut aus.  Da kann man nur hoffen das der neue Präsident kein Republikaner ist, weil die haben etwas gegen Obamas Plan, zu hoher Finanzieller Verlust usw.


----------



## Amon (4. August 2015)

Hmm....ein Mensch atmet CO2 aus...viele Menschen atmen viel CO2 aus...Es gibt zwei Milliarden Chinesen und 1,5 Milliarden Inder...lasst uns alle Chinesen und Inder töten und schon sinkt der CO2 Wert. Gleichzeitig hätten wir mit einem Schlag das Problem der Überbevölkerung gelöst.


----------



## Blaze83 (4. August 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Damals war Mutti halt noch nicht so perfekt, da fand sie ja auch die Asse noch sicher und nicht, wie heute, totschweigenswürdig.



Ach die 4 Milliarden die das den Steuerzahler kostet bis die Sache durchgestanden ist... Darum brauchen wir uns doch nicht n kopf machen


----------



## Blaze83 (4. August 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> Hmm....ein Mensch atmet CO2 aus...viele Menschen atmen viel CO2 aus...Es gibt zwei Milliarden Chinesen und 1,5 Milliarden Inder...lasst uns alle Chinesen und Inder töten und schon sinkt der CO2 Wert. Gleichzeitig hätten wir mit einem Schlag das Problem der Überbevölkerung gelöst.



Ausatmen und erzeugen sind aber schon 2 verschiedene dinge,ne?


----------



## Amon (4. August 2015)

Blaze83 schrieb:


> Ausatmen und erzeugen sind aber schon 2 verschiedene dinge,ne?


Kann man in dieses Forum mal einen Ironie oder Sarkasmus Tag einbauen?


----------



## Nightslaver (4. August 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> Kann man in dieses Forum mal einen Ironie oder Sarkasmus Tag einbauen?



Gibts doch schon. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## QUAD4 (4. August 2015)

man sollte schon stutzig werden wenn goldman sachs, google, cocacola usw. da steht. im grunde macht der amerikanische kongress genau das was die strippenzieher dieser globalen konzerne will und nicht anderesherum. schenibar hat der threadersteller keine ahnung von politik und wirtschaft. die konzerne benutzen den staat dazu damit die leute hinter den konzernen das bekommen was sie wollen. sowas nennt man lobyismus oder noch besser komplizenschaft. man kann es auch koorperatismus nennen. ohne den staat bzw. die gesetzt würden sich keiner an dem bullshit halten was diese leute dieser globalen konzerne wollen.

ps. wer noch immer nicht gemerkt hat das die "klimawandel" debatte ein riesen HOAX ist dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen.

dieser klimahoax lief schon auf rtl vor paar jahren. da hies das ganze noch klimaerwärmung. selbst im spiegel war mal ein kleiner artikel drinne über den climategate skandal wie die wissenschaftler die temperaturwerte manipulieren.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4xep6MvyUT8
man man sich alleine schon diese klein doku anguckt weiss man schon wie gelogen wird. alles politisch korrekt.
wer ernsthaft glaubt das die wissenhaschft nicht manipulierbar ist durch geld und erpressung der ist ernsthaft ein IDIOT 

Klima-Schwindel: Treibhaus-Effekt widerlegt!

klimalüge auf mdr entlarft 2009 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=amTWO2l3rJk

wenn sich der threadersteller mal dieses wunderschöne kurze video angucken würde, dann würde er fesstellen das co2 nur 0,04% ausmacht. lief ebenfalls im mdr 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q747zLvHTzU

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kohlenstoffdioxid


> Kohlenstoffdioxid, ein wichtiges Treibhausgas, ist ein natürlicher Bestandteil der Luft, mit einer im Jahr 2013 bestimmten mittleren Konzentration von 0,040 Volumenprozent



http://alles-schallundrauch.blogspot.de/2009/11/wieviel-co2-des-menschen-ist-in-der.html
es geht darum die menschen abzuzocken. gleichzeitig verschaffen sich einige globale konzerne eine wirtschaftliche vorherrschaft wo der mittelstand nicht mithalten kann. viele große konzerne besonders die globalen zahlen gar keine steuern mehr. der kleinunternehmen kann das gar nicht.


----------



## Gamer090 (5. August 2015)

Bitte sehr, hier mal ein Gegenbeweis  

Globale Erwärmung:

Treibhauseffekt





> Treibhausgase lassen die von der Sonne kommende kurzwellige Strahlung  weitgehend ungehindert auf die Erde durch, absorbieren aber einen  Großteil der von der Erde ausgestrahlten Infrarotstrahlung. Dadurch erwärmen sie sich und emittieren selbst Strahlung im längerwelligen Bereich (vgl. Kirchhoffsches Strahlungsgesetz). Der in Richtung der Erdoberfläche gerichtete Strahlungsanteil wird als atmosphärische Gegenstrahlung  bezeichnet. Im isotropen Fall wird die absorbierte Energie je zur  Hälfte in Richtung Erde und Weltall abgestrahlt. Hierdurch erwärmt sich  die Erdoberfläche stärker als wenn allein die kurzwellige Strahlung der  Sonne sie erwärmen würde. Das IPCC schätzt den Grad des  wissenschaftlichen Verständnisses über die Wirkung von Treibhausgasen  als „hoch" ein.[SUP][10][/SUP]
> 
> Das Treibhausgas Wasserdampf (H[SUB]2[/SUB]O) trägt mit 36 bis 66 %, Kohlenstoffdioxid (CO[SUB]2[/SUB]) mit 9 bis 26 %, und Methan mit 4 bis 9 % zum natürlichen Treibhauseffekt bei.[SUP][11][/SUP]  Die große Bandbreite erklärt sich folgendermaßen: Einerseits gibt es  sowohl örtlich wie auch zeitlich große Schwankungen in der Konzentration  dieser Gase. Zum Anderen überlappen sich deren Absorptionsspektren.  Beispiel: Strahlung, die von Wasserdampf bereits absorbiert wurde, kann  von Kohlenstoffdioxid nicht mehr absorbiert werden. Das bedeutet, dass  in einer (Eis-)Wüste, in der Wasserdampf nur wenig zum Treibhauseffekt  beiträgt, die übrigen Treibhausgase mehr zum Gesamttreibhauseffekt  beitragen, als in den feuchten Tropen.
> 
> ...





> Die Konzentration von Kohlenstoffdioxid in der Erdatmosphäre ist vor allem durch die *Nutzung fossiler Energie,* durch die Zementindustrie und *großflächige Entwaldung seit Beginn der Industrialisierung von vorindustriell ca. 280 ppm um 40 % auf ca. 400 ppmV* (parts per million, Teile pro Million Volumenanteil) im Jahr 2015 gestiegen.[SUP][15][/SUP] Dies ist wahrscheinlich der höchste Wert seit wenigstens 15 bis 20 Millionen Jahren.[SUP][16][/SUP][SUP][17][/SUP] *Nach Messungen aus Eisbohrkernen betrug die CO[SUB]2[/SUB]-Konzentration in den letzten 800.000 Jahren nie mehr als 300 ppmV.[SUP][18][/SUP]*[SUP]*[19*][/SUP]



Reicht dir das als Beweis?


----------



## QUAD4 (5. August 2015)

das ist ein politischer "klimawandel". die menschen bzw. die politik werden weder das klima retten noch ändern noch sonst irgendwas. ES GEHT UM GELD. es ist schon längst alles als fake entlarft worden. davon abgesehen laufen andere sachen mit wettermanipulation und das ganze ist auch nur möglich über steuern finanzierbar. das thema ist längst abgehackt aber es gibt immernoch welche die an das klimamärchen noch glauben.

das ganze mit der fossilen energie ist ebenfalls fake. die ölmultis haben das in die welt gesetzt mit freundlicher komplizenschaft des staates damit sie ihre preis angehebn können beim öl. sie erzeugen eine marktknappheit und dominieren somit den markt.

der IPCC ist ein einziges lügengebäude und längst über den climategate skandal entlarft worden. und überhaupt... wer hat den IPCC zum weltklimarat gewählt?? bei welcher demokratischen wahl? das ganze ist einfach nur lächerlich.

das klima existiert schon bevor es menschen gab und die politik will das klima retten bzw. gegen den "klimawandel" ankämpfen. und das das ganze auch noch "menschengemacht" ist schon absurd. allein diese tatsachen sollte einem zu denken geben. rofl ....

Falsche Klimaprognosen: Langzeitbeobachtungen des Klimas und Klimamodelle des IPCC im Vergleich, Interim Science Update, Majorana-Konferenz, Erice Sizilien , August 2011: Amazon.de: S. Fred Singer, Helmut JÃ?ger: Bücher

Falsche Klimaprognosen: Langzeitbeobachtungen des Klimas und Klimamodelle des IPCC im Vergleich!
viel spaß beim lesen!


----------



## Gamer090 (6. August 2015)

Das Öl wird auch immer knapper es wächst nicht nach ist also eine Endliche Energiequelle  Dann sag du mal woran das liegt das es immer wärmer wird.


----------



## QUAD4 (6. August 2015)

das öl "wächst" sehr wohl nach. alte ölfelder füllen sich wieder auf  das ist aber nicht so gut für die ölmultis. öl wird unter hohem druck im erdinneren erzeugt und kommt nach und nach an die oberfläche.
Alles Schall und Rauch: Wissenschaftler bestÃ¤tigen, ErdÃ¶l ist kein fossiler Brennstoff

im mainstream und staat-tv wirste das wohl nicht hören weil die eben alle unter einer decke stecken. alle ziehen am gleichen strang. geld regiert die welt und nicht moral.

und überhaupt wird es nicht immer wärmer. die winter fand ich in den letzten jahren sehr lange und kalt. wenn dir immer wieder was erzählt wird dann glaube es selber.
davon ab. es wird ständig am klimaherum gepfuscht und chemikalien am himmel und anderen stoffen. das man dann den eindruck gewinnt das klima spielt verrückt ist kein wunder.

abgesehen davon gibts schon einen änlichen thread der mit diesen thema ineinader spielt.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...er-klimawandel-mit-kleiner-erklaerung-24.html
guck dir meinen letzten post an. haste viel nach zu holen.


----------



## Salanto (6. August 2015)

Nennt es Bauchgefühl aber ich glaube QUAD4 trollt ein wenig rum...


----------



## QUAD4 (6. August 2015)

Salanto schrieb:


> Nennt es Bauchgefühl aber ich glaube QUAD4 trollt ein wenig rum...


nenn es wie du willst aber ich weiss das du ebenfalls NULL ahung hast wie man menschen verarscht. und wir gehören alle dazu.  MAN WILL AN DAS GELD DER LEUTE. angst ist ein mittel um mit den menschen zu machen was man will.

FPÖ-Umweltsprecherin Winter nennt Klimawandel "Lügengebäude" - FPÖ - derStandard.at ? Inland


----------



## Gamer090 (6. August 2015)

Interessanter Artikel, Öl soll also nicht aus "toten Pflanzen" bestehen sondern einfach das Ergebniss eines Prozesses im Erdinneren, also Organisches Material muss es doch sein.  Wie soll die Natur es sonst herstellen? 

Also bei mir ist das Wetter schon lange nicht mehr ganz normal, echte Winter habe ich hier schon lange nicht mehr und der Sommer war dieses Jahr nicht sehr oft da.


----------



## ich111 (6. August 2015)

Nö Klimawandel gibts nicht, es schneit nur jeden Winter weniger bzw. folgt auf Schnee Regen. Vor Weihnachten ist in den letzten Jahren bis auf ein Jahr unter 2000-2500m bzw. auf Gletschern garnicht mehr an Skifahren zu denken, aber Klimawandel gibts nicht...
Ich kann mich noch gut daran erinnern, dass es in meiner Kindheit gerne mal ab Anfang Dezember angefangen hat zu schneien und der Schnee dann auch den gesamte Winter liegen geblieben ist. Bereits vor Weihnachten war Skifahren fast immer bereits unter 1000 Höhenmeter möglich.

*kann Spuren von Ironie und/oder Sarkasmus enthalten


----------



## Gamer090 (6. August 2015)

Dann ist es doch ein Wandel wenn es immer weniger wird oder nicht ?


----------



## Salanto (6. August 2015)

@Gamer090 dann hattet ihr wohl Pech.Bei uns war es extrem Warm (2x Hitzfrei  ) 


Öl wird mit Magie hergestellt 

@QUAD4 

Du beschwerst dich das jemand dein Geld will.Bis jetzt zahlt jeder normal Steuern,Abgaben und Google und Co. standen bis jetzt bei mir nicht in der Tür.Also warum regst du dich so auf?Ist doch kein Nachteil wenn wir unseren CO2 Ausstoß senken.

Ob es denn Klimawandel gibt will ich jetzt nicht bestätigen oder abstreiten.Darüber sollen sich Experten und Wissenschaftler streiten.

Edit:Satzbau verändert


----------



## Gamer090 (6. August 2015)

Ich sehe auch keine Nachteile wenn wir den CO2 Ausstoss senken, eigentlich nur Vorteile. Wenn wir so gut es geht eigene Solaranlagen auf dem Dach haben und unser E-Auto damit tanken könnten, dann würden wir doch alle viel Geld sparen. Klar kommt dann sicher eine Solarsteuer hinzu aber wie hoch soll die schon sein? 50-100€ im Jahr für die Stromrechnung und das Auto volltanken? Günstiger gehts wohl nicht oder?


----------



## Salanto (6. August 2015)

Naja eine Frage ist wie viel CO2 ausgestoßen wird für die Solaranlagen... Wenn die Firma nicht Umweltfreundlich arbeitet was Abgase,Chemikalien usw. angeht verpestet man die Umwelt genauso.Zudem reichen ein paar Kollektoren meist nicht aus um Haus/Auto zu versorgen,weshalb man immernoch normalen Strom z.T benutzen muss.Also auch nur ein weg zum Sparen als zum Ausgang.Wie willst du bitte Sonnenenergie besteuern können? 1ct pro Sonnenstrahl   ?

Wir sollten wieder zurück zum Thema gehen sonst gibt es noch ärger ...


----------



## QUAD4 (6. August 2015)

der nachteil ist das wenn man den co2 anteil "senken" will dann kommen die co2 abgaben drauf. alles wird teuer was produziert wird. auch strom, nicht nur güter die man täglich kauft. man zerstört auch auf dauer den mittelstand der sich produktion nicht mehr leisten kann. für die großen konzerne bedeutet das nichts. die haben ihre komplizen in der politik und verbiegen das recht entsprechend. es lohnt sich eh nicht mehr in deutschland zu produzieren. das bedeutet auf dauer auch arbeitsplatzwegfall. abgesehen davon wird eh im ausland produziert und hier fallen eh schon arbeitsplätze weg bzw. sind es schon.
will deutschland die welt alleine retten???  die anderen länder kümmernts nicht. den menschen in den restlichen ländern  kann man scheinbar nicht mehr viel weg nehmen, die leben schon am existensminimum. nur den dummen, obrigkeitstreuen michels kann man von vorn bis hinten verarschen. die funktioniert planwirtschaft noch wunderbar.

davon aber abgesehen hat der mensch gar keinen einfluss auf globaler ebene auf den CO2 gehalt. das kann man auch an den links von mir auch lesen. den co2 ausstoß wird man eh nicht senken auf globaler ebene. es geht darum kohle zu kassieren und nichts dafür zu leisten. wie schwer ist das zu kapieren. wundert mich nicht das dieses land im arsch ist.

dieser quatsch mit mit der reduktion von co2 ist exakt der selbe quark wie mit den umweltplaketen. als obs die luft vor den umweltzonen halt macht. es gibt auch keinen wind oder sowas der alles wegwäht oder alles vermischt, wenn man so will.
aber 5-10€ pro plakete und dann noch hoch gerechnet wieviele autos in deutschland fahren hat der fiskus für lau wieder millionen kassiert. NULL LEISTUNG GEBOTEN ABER VOLL ABKASIERT. DIE DEUTSCHEN SIND ECHT EINES DER NAIVSTEN AUF DIESEN PLANETEN. ich weiss nicht ob man darauf stolz seien kann. da kann man sich nur fremdschämen 

Die unheimliche Allianz zwischen Politikern und Klimatologen | Recentr


> Von Dr. D. E. Koelle
> 
> Der IPCC hat in seinem diesjährigen Bericht den angeblichen Treibhauseffekt von CO2 mit +1,5 bis 4,5°C bei Verdoppelung angegeben – genauso wie vor 1990 im ersten IPCC-Bericht. Das bedeutet, dass in 24 Jahren kein Fortschritt weder in der Verifikation noch in einer verbesserten Genauigkeit erzielt wurde. Dabei wurden in diesem Zeitraum Milliarden an Steuergeldern auf diesem Gebiet ausgegeben. WARUM kein Fortschritt ? Konnte man nicht , wollte man nicht, oder durfte man nicht ?
> 
> Alles drei trifft zu, wie man der folgenden Analyse entnehmen kann. ......



viel spaß beim lesen, aber aufpassen,  dein weltbild bricht vieleicht zusammen  klima | Search Results | Recentr


----------



## Gamer090 (6. August 2015)

Salanto schrieb:


> Naja eine Frage ist wie viel CO2 ausgestoßen wird für die Solaranlagen... Wenn die Firma nicht Umweltfreundlich arbeitet was Abgase,Chemikalien usw. angeht verpestet man die Umwelt genauso.Zudem reichen ein paar Kollektoren meist nicht aus um Haus/Auto zu versorgen,weshalb man immernoch normalen Strom z.T benutzen muss.Also auch nur ein weg zum Sparen als zum Ausgang.Wie willst du bitte Sonnenenergie besteuern können? 1ct pro Sonnenstrahl   ?
> 
> Wir sollten wieder zurück zum Thema gehen sonst gibt es noch ärger ...



Nicht auf den Sonnenstrahl  Einfach je nach Grösse der Anlage und ich dachte nicht daran das man sich nur ein Kollektor aufbaut sondern soviele wie auf dem Dach Platz haben.  Wie viel CO2 beim Herstellen dazu kommt kann ich dir nicht sagen und die Chemikalien werden leider nicht immer passend entsorgt.


----------



## Salanto (6. August 2015)

1.Bis jetzt hab ich von der Verteuerung" nichts mitbekommen.Kann dran  liegen das die Gehälter auch über die Zeit steigen. (Achtung man möge beachten das ich Schüler bin und mit meinen Eltern über sowas rede)

2.Deutschland alleine wird es nicht schaffen.Da muss die ganze Welt anfangen an einem Strang zu ziehen.Zudem sollte sich die aktuelle Regierungs Generation klar sein das sie die Erde ihren Kindern (also meiner Generation) noch übergeben müssen,weshalb ich jeden Schritt in Richtung Umweltschutz begrüße.

3.Achso der Mensch hat also keinen Einfluss? Gut dann können wir ja Tonnenweise Öl-Kraftwerke bauen (laut dir ist Erdöl ja regenerativ) und alles CO2 in die Umwelt blasen!Auch können wir ja denn Regenwald in Ruhe abholzen.Hat ja keinen Einfluss (Achtung IRONIE!)

4.Das es einem Unternehmen um Kohle geht ist nix neues.Zudem haben sich Google und Co. FREIWILLIG verpflichtet.Am meisten wird es PR sein,aber ich bin der Auffassung : Lieber wenig als garnicht.


MÜÜDDDDEE


----------



## Amon (6. August 2015)

Natürlich gibt es den Klimawandel! Aber diesen von Menschen verursachte Klimawandel, den gibt es nicht! Das Klima auf diesem Planeten hat sich schon immer alle paar Millionen Jahre geändert. Wenn man es genau nimmt verdanken wir einem Klimawandel dass wir überhaupt hier sind.

Er hat schon recht. Bei diesem Klimawandel der uns von der Politik und den Medien verkauft wird geht es nur ums Geld und um nix anderes! Mit dieser Klima Lüge kann man prima Kohle machen! Anstatt hier Atomkraftwerke abzuschalten oder Autos noch und nöcher zu besteuern (da sind wir schon beim Geld verdienen) sollten die mal lieber dafür sorgen dass aufgehört wird die Regenwälder abzuholzen! Diese sind nämlich maßgeblich für das Klima verantwortlich!

Aber mit einem geretteten Baum kann man ja kein Geld verdienen. Man verdient nur was indem man ihn umhaut....


----------



## Salanto (6. August 2015)

Und wer holzt den Regenwald ab? Richtig der Mensch,welcher somit wieder indirekt für Veränderungen im Klima verantwortlich ist.

Das sich das Klima auch z.T von selbst  Verändert will ich hiermit aber NICHT bestreiten.

Leider verdient man am retten des Regenwaldes nichts...


----------



## QUAD4 (6. August 2015)

1. insgesammt betrachtet wird alles immer teuerer. vieleicht lebst du ja nicht in deutschland. sicherlich hat nicht der klimablödsinn alles verteuert. hier kommt noch anderer staatlich durchgezwungener schwachsinn.
2. hoffentlich fängt NICHT die ganze welt an diesem strang an zu ziehen. die hoffnung sollte sein das nicht alle so blöd sind wie die deutschen und sich bei allem verarschen lassen. der regierenden interssiert die nächste generation einen scheiss. die denken nur bis zur nächsten wahl. die trottel die diese krininellen wählen können nicht mal so weit denken.
3. der mensch hat keinen einfluss auf den co2 klimawandel märchen. es ist begrüßenswert mehrere kohlekrafte und ölkraftewerke zu bauen. durch mehr ressourcenarten (egal welche) am markt sinkt der preis und dadurch jede produktion von gütern. was sich in mehr arbeitsplätze wiederspiegel und die menschen haben mehr geld in der tasche. wohlstand wächst.
4. google &co. können sich verpflichen zu was sie wollen. diese kriminellen konzerne aber haben durch viel geld einfluss auf regierungen und regierende. die wiederum haben einfluss über gesetze und strafen einfluss auf das verhalten der bürger. hier liegt das problem. diese konzerne haben nur die vormachtstellung durch komplizenschaft mit dem staat. sei es durch viel geld, macht, erpressung und entsprechende mittelmänner die einmal im vostand von konzernen waren und dann später beratern von politiker. so funktioniert einfluss nehmen auf das politische geschehen. da kann man nur hoffen das es billige PR ist und nicht mehr. ich behaupte da kommt noch mehr.


Deutsche Regierung und BehÃ¶rden biegen IPCC-Klimabericht mit der Brechstange zurecht | Recentr


> Von Michael Limburg
> 
> Mit dem Titel Die Klimatrickser machte gestern die “Welt am Sonntag” (WAMS) ihren Wirtschaftsteil auf. Der Autor Daniel Wetzel beschreibt darin ausführlich, wie die deutsche Regierung an der Spitze das Umweltministerium, dem Ministerium für Bildung und Forschung sowie dem Umweltbundesamt (UBA); beflissentlich assistiert von der Deutschen IPCC-Koordinierungsstelle in Bonn, die Kernaussagen des IPCC Berichtes vom April d.J. über die klimapolitische Sinnlosigkeit von Ökostrom-Subventionen innerhalb eines Emissionshandelssystems glatt in ihr Gegenteil verkehrten.
> .....



viel spaß beim lesen wie man die bürger verarscht 

man kann sich mal die ersten 10min anhören von diesem interview. das sieht man wieviel macht die ölmultis bzw. ölkartelle haben.
Hartmut Bachmann Ã¼ber Klimahysteriker und Gesellschaftstransformierer | Recentr


> Wer zu bequem ist, das Buch “Die Lüge der Klimakatastrophe – und wie der Staat uns damit ausbeutet” (Fortsetzung von “Die Lüge der Klimakatastrophe – Der Auftrag des Weltklimarates”) zu lesen, wird nie die Hintergrundinfos für Deutschlands Wirtschafts- und Bildungs-Abstieg begreifen, noch Argumente zur Hand nehmen können, um in Diskussionen beim Thema Klima mitzumischen.
> 
> Und kümmern Sie sich bitte darum, wie die obersten Funktionäre derjenigen Organisation leben, die Ihnen erzählen, dass die Welt auf eine Klimakatastrophe zusteuert. Wie lebt die Hierarchie des IPCC, die Ihnen Ihr Geld abknöpft, damit Sie das Klima retten? Finden sie es heraus.
> 
> Die Klimakatastrophe wurde von einem anglo-amerikanischen Machtkartell entwickelt, um unter Anwendung der Angstknute eine weltweite Umverteilung des Geldes (des Besitzes) einzuleiten: Reich kassiert; arm zahlt ! (Ich berichte hier als ehemaliger Kommissar des US Energy Savings Programms und somit als Mitgeburtshelfer des IPCC, des späteren Weltklimarates).


hier das buch zum autor der seinerzeit im vorläufer des IPCC war. Die LÃ?ge der Klimakatastrophe: ...und wie der Staat uns damit ausbeutet. Manipulierte Angst als Mittel zur Macht: Amazon.de: Hartmut Bachmann: Bücher
die rezessionen zum buch sind ebenfalls leserlich  wenn man keinen bock hat auf das ganze buch.


----------



## Salanto (6. August 2015)

1.Ich lebe in Deutschland  und ich kenne GEZ und Co, (Muss es nicht bezahlen da Schüler,trotzdem rede ich mit meinen Eltern darüber )

2.Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl du würdest es gut finden wenn wir alle in CO2 Wolken leben würden.

3.Hauptsache man hat ein paar Cent mehr in de Tasche? Die Gesundheit der Kinder/Familie ist ja egal. (Spreche aus Erfahrung Stadt vs.Dorf und wie es sich auf meine Gesundheit ausgewirkt hat.)

4.Das sie Wirtschaft und die Politik in Industrienationen Hand in Hand gehen  ist nichts neues.Generell schreibst du aber sehr viel von Manipulation und Korruption .Wenn du willst kannst was dagegen machen in der Politik.Ich werde dich nicht aufhalten.


----------



## Gamer090 (6. August 2015)

Sagen wir es mal so, wenn es auf der Welt nicht mehr so aussieht dann haben wir doch schon einiges erreicht oder nicht?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Bild habe ich aus diesem Artikel und sag mir jetzt nicht das die dort bestochen wurden usw.


----------



## Blaze83 (6. August 2015)

QUAD4 schrieb:


> 1. fang mal an alle steuern zu zählen in deutschland die es gibt und rechne das mal hoch auf alle bürger. dann wirste feststellen das die ottonormalbürger zu weit über 80% nur für steuern arbeiten. es gibt in deutschland fachleute für steuerecht die behaupten es wären schon 90%. dann kannste dir das ausrechnen wieviele milliarden das sind die DU NICHT FÜR DICH UND DEINE FAMILIE ARBEITEST SONDERN FÜR PARASITÄRE GESTALTEN DIE DIE SAGEN WAS DAS BESTE FÜR DICH IST  UND DIESE KRIMINELLEN KREATUREN QUESUBVENTIONIEREN JEDEN SCHEISS VON TERROR BIS WETTERMAINPULATION UND DINGEN DIE DU NUR IN FILMEN SIEHST UND VON DENEN DU DENKST ES SEI FIKTION



Was hast Du denn geraucht? Da hoffe ich mal echt das Du ein Troll bist...

@Amon: Sag bloß ein Satz von dir, in dem Du den Genozid an ~ 3 Milliarden Menschen vorschlägst, war nicht ganz erst gemeint? Echt? Hätte ich jetzt nicht vermutet! *Sarkasmusschildhochhalt*


----------



## Gamer090 (6. August 2015)

QUAD4 schrieb:


> in china leben über 1mrd. menschen. was sind da schon 7millionen. stimmt die zahl überhaupt?



So lange du es nicht bist kann es dir egal sein oder??  Das Bild ist aber als Beispiel gedacht und in manchen Städten in Asien sieht es das ganze Jahr so aus da kommt kaum Sonne durch aber trotzdem ist es dort sehr warm.

Und hör auf hier alles als Lügenpresse hinzustellen und nur deine Links zu akzeptieren!!! Wenn dir die von mir geposteten Links nicht passen dann eben nicht, aber dann hör auf sowas zu erzählen!!!


----------



## Ramons01 (6. August 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Sagen wir es mal so, wenn es auf der Welt nicht mehr so aussieht dann haben wir doch schon einiges erreicht oder nicht?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hier muss man differenzieren, es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen Luftverschmutzung, Wetter und Klima. Nur weil wir unsere eigene Luft verschmutzen und somit nicht mehr ordentlich atmen können, heißt es nicht das sich dadurch das Klima ändert.
Luftverschmutzung ist vor allem in Ländern wie China ein großes Problem und so etwas sollte man auch bekämpfen, genauso sollte man aber auch die Arbeitsbedingungen in den chinesischen Fabriken ändern, nur ist denen die Umwelt scheiß egal da es dort keine Regierung gibt die ordentliche Umweltschutzbestimmungen macht und das alles nur damit wir hier in den reichen Staaten unser Zeug konsumieren können.

Aber B2T:

Wie oben bereits gesagt, gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen dem Wetter und dem Klima. Das Wetter ist nicht zu beeinflussen, wir können keine Hochdruckgebiete in Tiefdruckgebiete verwandeln oder umgekehrt. Dazu kommt noch, dass das Wetter nur in einem kurzen Zeitraum beobachtet wird. Sprechen wir von Klima, muss man mindestens einen Zeitraum von 30 Jahren oder mehr beobachten und messen um überhaupt irgendetwas feststellen zu können. Dieser Zeitraum wurde von der Wissenschaft so festgelegt und sollte für jeden gelten der in dieser Richtung forscht.

Ich möchte nicht bestreiten, dass sich das Klima ändert, es gibt aber kein Weltklima wie man uns das so oft erzählt, sondern Klima kann nur lokal betrachtet werden. Die Ursache wieso sich das Klima im Laufe der Jahre ändert ist nicht der Mensch, sondern liegt allgemein einfach an der Sonne und den Zyklen die unsere Erde durchläuft. Es gibt einfach warme und kalte Perioden, weniger und mehr Eis an den Polen, darauf hat der Mensch keinen Einfluss.

Der Treibhauseffekt ist auch Blödsinn, weil ein hoher CO2 Gehalt in der Atmosphäre nicht die Erde erwärmen kann. Als die Atmosphäre früher aus Wasserdampf und CO2 bestand, hat sich die Erde trotzdem weiter abgekühlt. Der momentane CO2 Gehalt ist sogar sehr gering, wir sprechen hier von ca. 400ppm und früher gab es Zeiten mit einem Gehalt von 2.000-3.000ppm CO2 und den gleichen Temperaturen wie heute. Ich bin kein Botaniker, aber ich gehe davon aus, dass zur Zeit der Dinosaurier die Pflanzen deshalb auch so groß waren, weil der CO2 Gehalt der Luft wesentlich größer war und wie wir hoffentlich alle wissen brauchen Pflanzen dieses CO2 um zu überleben, damit sie für uns wieder Sauerstoff produzieren können.

Ich poste wenn ich daheim bin ein sehr interessantes Interview mit einem Meteorologen.


----------



## Gamer090 (6. August 2015)

Ramons01 schrieb:


> Der momentane CO2 Gehalt ist sogar sehr gering, wir sprechen hier von ca. 400ppm und früher gab es Zeiten mit einem Gehalt von 2.000-3.000ppm CO2 und den gleichen Temperaturen wie heute.



Interessant, laut Wikipedia gab es nie mehr als 300ppm in den letzten 800'000 Jahren und das hat man bei Eisbohrkernen festgestellt wie kommst du also auf den Wert von bis zu 3000ppm?? Soll das also vor Millionen von Jahren gewesen sein? 
Hast du da eine Ungefähre Zeitspanne?


----------



## Adi1 (6. August 2015)

Das wird sowieso nix,

in nur 25-50 Jahren werden wir eine gigantische

Flüchtlingswelle von Klimaerwärmungsopfern schultern müssen.


----------



## Gamer090 (6. August 2015)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Das wird sowieso nix,
> 
> in nur 25-50 Jahren werden wir eine gigantische
> 
> Flüchtlingswelle von Klimaerwärmungsopfern schultern müssen.



Dann müssen wir aber anfangen überall Hochhäuser zu errichten damit alle Platz haben und trotzdem wird es nicht reichen.


----------



## Adi1 (6. August 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Dann müssen wir aber anfangen überall Hochhäuser zu errichten damit alle Platz haben und trotzdem wird es nicht reichen.



Nein, Europa schottet sich jetzt doch schon ab. 

Es ist ein Irrtum zu glauben, dass der Klimawandel  noch aufzuhalten ist. 

Wenn der Zaster nicht mehr global verhöckert werden kann,

ist sowieso Ebbe.


----------



## Ramons01 (6. August 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Interessant, laut Wikipedia gab es nie mehr als 300ppm in den letzten 800'000 Jahren und das hat man bei Eisbohrkernen festgestellt wie kommst du also auf den Wert von bis zu 3000ppm?? Soll das also vor Millionen von Jahren gewesen sein?
> Hast du da eine Ungefähre Zeitspanne?



Das kommt auch ungefähr hin, aber wieso sollten nur die letzten 800.000 Jahre relevant sein für das Klima? Die Erde gibt es ja schon ein wenig länger und das Klima ändert sich schon seit Millionen von Jahren.

Hier ein Link mit schöner Grafik:

Do high levels of CO2 in the past contradict the warming effect of CO2?



Adi1 schrieb:


> Das wird sowieso nix,
> 
> in nur 25-50 Jahren werden wir eine gigantische
> 
> Flüchtlingswelle von Klimaerwärmungsopfern schultern müssen.



Wir haben ja jetzt schon große Ströme an Flüchtlingen und die kommen nicht wegen dem Klima, sondern wegen Krieg und den ganzen anderen Sachen die wir leicht lösen könnten...wenn man nur wollte.


----------



## Blaze83 (6. August 2015)

QUAD4 schrieb:


> @ Blaze83
> zähl doch die steuern mal auf die du zahlst. die hälfte wird dir über die lohnsteuern weg genommen. der rest über die restlichen steuern. auf jedes produkt das man kauft, egal was, sind schon etliche male bei der produktion steuern bezahlt worden. bis ein produkt im laden steht geht das ganze nochmal über händler die bei jedem kauf/verkaufhandel steuern .



Du hast da soviel sachliche Fehler drin... Wie alt bist du? Mir scheint dir fehlen aufgrund fehlender Lebenserfahrung einfach n paar sehr wichtige infos...
Und nebenbei, deine steuern - ja es ist einiges was wir in Deutschland zahlen - die steckt sich nicht irgendein kriminelles Genie einfach ein, davon werden so unnötige Dinge wie öffentliche dienste gezahlt. Polizei, Feuerwehr und und und. ..


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. August 2015)

Blaze83 schrieb:


> Ach die 4 Milliarden die das den Steuerzahler kostet bis die Sache durchgestanden ist... Darum brauchen wir uns doch nicht n kopf machen



4 Milliarden nur? Habe die Lage in den letzten Monaten nicht mehr detailliert verfolgt, aber solche Schätzungen gab es schon vor 1-2 Jahren, Tendenz schnell steigend, und seitdem habe ich null Erfolgsmeldungen bemerkt - bei einem Thema, wo Zeit Geld ist...




Amon schrieb:


> Hmm....ein Mensch atmet CO2 aus...viele Menschen atmen viel CO2 aus...Es gibt zwei Milliarden Chinesen und 1,5 Milliarden Inder...lasst uns alle Chinesen und Inder töten und schon sinkt der CO2 Wert. Gleichzeitig hätten wir mit einem Schlag das Problem der Überbevölkerung gelöst.



Bakterieller Abbau von Biomasse erzeugt große Mengen Methan, dass wäre weitaus schlimmer. Und so lange die Menschen mit Biotriebstoffen betrieben werden, fallen sie nur durch eine Reduzierung potentieller Waldflächen auf.




QUAD4 schrieb:


> dieser klimahoax lief schon auf rtl vor paar jahren.



Na dann muss es ja stimmen!



> Alles Schall und Rauch: Wie viel CO2 des Menschen ist in der AtmosphÃ¤re?



Oh, sogar ASuR. Jetzt bin ich endgültig überzeugt.

Wird funktioniert das eigentlich mit dem unendlichen Öl? Sollten die Nazis, die ins Erdinnere geflohen sind, nicht versuchen, unsere Quellen zu sabotieren?




Gamer090 schrieb:


> Reicht dir das als Beweis?



Meine Erfahrung mit ASuR- & "Klimaskeptiker"-Klientel: Es gibt keinerlei Interesse an Informationen. Wer nicht bereit ist, nachzudenken und nur missionieren will, dem kann man nichts beweisen. Schließlich sind alle deine "Beweise" doch eh nur von der großen Weltverschwörung gefälscht worden.




Salanto schrieb:


> Naja eine Frage ist wie viel CO2 ausgestoßen wird für die Solaranlagen... Wenn die Firma nicht Umweltfreundlich arbeitet was Abgase,Chemikalien usw. angeht verpestet man die Umwelt genauso.Zudem reichen ein paar Kollektoren meist nicht aus um Haus/Auto zu versorgen,weshalb man immernoch normalen Strom z.T benutzen muss.



Solarzellen haben schon seit langem eine ziemlich klar positive Energiebilanz und das Ausbaupotentiell ist enorm (fast so hoch wie die Kosten  ), letzten Monat hat Deutschland zum ersten Mal mehr Solar- als Atomstrom produziert. Umweltverschmutzung ist dagegen ein ganz anderes Thema...
Viele Leute vergessen das ja gerne, mit leider fatalen Konsequenzen, da sich auf einmal zwei Themen ein Budget teilen müssen: Klimaschutz ist nicht Umweltschutz. Nicht im geringsten. Manche Maßnahmen sind sogar kontraproduktiv (Stichwort Staudammbau), auch wenn das im Vergleich zu sonstiger Umweltzerstörung nicht ins Gewicht fällt. (Übrigens ist Tierschutz auch kein Umweltschutz, genauso beliebter Fehler)




Amon schrieb:


> Natürlich gibt es den Klimawandel! Aber diesen von Menschen verursachte Klimawandel, den gibt es nicht! Das Klima auf diesem Planeten hat sich schon immer alle paar Millionen Jahre geändert.



Und jetzt ändert es sich halt alle paar hundert Jahre. Ist ja quasi das Gleiche. Was sagst du eigentlich, wenn dein Chef dein Gehalt in Zukunft jahrzehntlich überweist? Zeit spielt ja keine Rolle für dich.



> Er hat schon recht. Bei diesem Klimawandel der uns von der Politik und den Medien verkauft wird geht es nur ums Geld und um nix anderes! Mit dieser Klima Lüge kann man prima Kohle machen! Anstatt hier Atomkraftwerke abzuschalten oder Autos noch und nöcher zu besteuern (da sind wir schon beim Geld verdienen) sollten die mal lieber dafür sorgen dass aufgehört wird die Regenwälder abzuholzen! Diese sind nämlich maßgeblich für das Klima verantwortlich!



Stehende Regenwälder haben ziemlich wenig Einfluss auf das Klima. Sind sind mir ihrer Biomasse ein relativer großer CO2-Speicher, den man nicht abbrennen sollte - das wars aber auch schon. Die Menge an CO2, die sie aufnehmen, setzen sie zum Großteil auch wieder frei. CO2-Reduktion findet nur statt, wenn der Pflanzenwuchs insgesamt mehr wird, als mehr CO2 in Form von Holz gebunden wird. Urwälder wachsen aber (fast) nicht mehr weiter, sondern befinden sich im dynamischen Gleichgewicht zwischen nachwachsen und verrotten.

Wo man euch aber teilweise recht geben muss: Politik und Medien scheint es nicht wirklich ums Klima zu gehen. Gerade letztere haben ja sogar massiv Falschdarstellungen verbreitet und machen das bis heute noch, erstere täuschen quasi nur dann Bemühungen vor, wenn letztere zufällig mal hingucken. Wenn man wirklich den Klimawandel stoppen wollte, dann würde es nämlich auf einmal richtig ums Geld gehen. Und zwar um das Geld von Leuten mit Einfluss...




Ramons01 schrieb:


> Das kommt auch ungefähr hin, aber wieso sollten nur die letzten 800.000 Jahre relevant sein für das Klima? Die Erde gibt es ja schon ein wenig länger und das Klima ändert sich schon seit Millionen von Jahren.
> 
> Hier ein Link mit schöner Grafik:
> 
> Do high levels of CO2 in the past contradict the warming effect of CO2?



Du bist dir schon im klaren darüber, warum in der Mitte deiner (sehr groben und unsicheren) Grafik so eine starke Beule nach unten ist?
Das ist das Aufkommen von Landpflanzen. Wenn du wirklich der Meinung bist, dass die Umweltbedingungen aus Zeiten, in denen sich das Leben ausschließlich im Meer abspielte ein guter Rahmen für die Zukunft ist... (bei den 4000er Werten gab es noch nicht einmal Lebewesen mit Knochen...)



> Wir haben ja jetzt schon große Ströme an Flüchtlingen und die kommen nicht wegen dem Klima, sondern wegen Krieg und den ganzen anderen Sachen die wir leicht lösen könnten...wenn man nur wollte.



Derzeit sind weltweit rund 60 Millionen Menschen auf der Flucht.
Allein vom Meeresspiegelanstieg, der für dieses Jahrhundert möglich wäre, wären 500 Millionen betroffen. Potentiell in Reichweite dessen, was in den nächsten Jahrhunderten folgen wird (und zwar unvermeidbar, der Ozean braucht 200-300 Jahre, ehe die vollen Auswirkungen da sind), betrifft 3-4 Milliarden (steigend mit der Weltbevölkerung). Und das ist nur der Meeresspiegelanstieg, der "lediglich" Infrastruktur und relativ schmale Landstriche und ein paar kleinere Staaten vernichtet. Verschiebungen in den Niederschlagsgebieten bedrohen darüber hinaus große Teile der Anbaugebiete weltweit, so dass du locker noch mal mit 50-200% zusätzlichen Flüchtlingen aus Hungerregionen rechnen kannst.
Syrienkrieg? Lol. Gegen das, was der Menschheit bevorsteht, waren die Weltkriege ein Lokalerreignis und die Völkerwanderung eine Aufwärmübung.


----------



## Blaze83 (6. August 2015)

Ja die Zahl ist in der Tat 2 Jahre alt. Können mittlerweile schon mehr als 4 Milliarden sein. Waren auch nur Hochrechnungen wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. Aber wie gesagt,  bei so penuts lohnt es nicht sich n kopf drum zu machen


----------



## Gamer090 (7. August 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Schließlich sind alle deine "Beweise" doch eh nur von der großen Weltverschwörung gefälscht worden.



Das heisst deiner Meinung nach das meine Links nur Müll sind?  

Dem Rest deines Beitrags stimme ich zu aber das nicht


----------



## 8CORE (8. August 2015)

@ Blaze83
Ich greife mal kurz seine auf den ersten Blick These zur Steuerabgabe auf. QUAD4 lag nicht 100% richtig aber er war schon sehr nah dran. Die Abgabelast in Deutschland ist schon sehr zerstörerisch für die Bürger. Hinzu kommt die Zersetzung durch Asylanten, wofür diese nichts können, und andere Sachen die hier den Rahmen sprengen würde.
Kann die Aufzählung jedem empfehlen mal zu lesen was WIR alles so zahlen dürfen und dafür den Stinkefinger bekommen.
Ihre skandalöse Abgabenlast | Partei der Vernunft in Sachsen-Anhalt Stand: 10/12/2011
ps. Bei Benzin zahlt man sogar eine Steuer auf die Steuer  Mehrwertsteuer auf die anderen Steuern die dem Sprit auferlegt worden sind  Ungeheuerlich 



Back2Topic
Was man so alles im Namen der Klimareligion und im Namen der Hohepriester opfern kann. Menschenleben!
Stell euch auf Krebs in allen schönen Varianten ein 
https://aufgewachter.wordpress.com/...b-50-jahren-rund-2-milliarden-menschen-toten/

Jetzt dürfen wieder die die mit dem Finger zeigen und laut schreien "Verschwörungstheoretiker" kommen und mich auffressen  Ich gönne euch allen euren Hodenkrebs 

ps. Wenn der Staat den Eigentumsschutz der Menschen wahren würde bräuchte man keinen "Umweltschutz" oder "Klimaschutz" und daraus resultierende "retten den Planeten" Pseudomaßnahmen  auf Steuerzahlerkosten wo man Milliarden versenkt die nichmal existieren da diese wiederum auf Staatschulden basieren. Denn rein faktisch ist Deuschland bankrott mit über 2Billionen schulden die konstant mehr werden.
Bundes Staatsschulden Uhr 2015 Aktueller Schuldenstand und Pro Kopf Staats Verschuldung Deutschland Â» Staatsschuldenuhr.de

Edit: https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=854003374707736&id=852030678238339


> Wir werden überall abgezockt, nicht nur bei der GEZ. Wir haben in D die höchsten Strompreise und mit den höchsten Benzinpreis in Europa. Fast die Hälfte des Stompreises sind Steuern (EEG-Abgabe, Stromsteuer, MwSt) beim Preis für Superbenzin sind es fast 60%.
> Während die Steuereinnahmen auf Bezin 2013 insgesamt rund 60 Milliarden Euro betragen haben (davon ca. 42 Milliarden Mineralölsteuern) nimmt der Staat allein an Mehrwertsteuer auf Strom von privaten Haushalten (Anteil am Stromverbrauch rund 28%) ca. 33 Milliarden ein.
> Da fragen sich die Bürger doch zu Recht: Was machen die Politiker eigentlich mit unserem Geld?


Strompreise Deutschland ? Strompreise KWH



Ich zweifle diesen 13 Unternehmen ihre "guten" absichten an. Da sind zwei große Banken dabei die erheblich auf die Politik starken Einfluss haben. 
Dann Google, die Datenkrake die schon längst bekannt mit dem Staat zusammenarbeitet bei der Überwachung der Bevölkerung. Stichwort - NSA-Prism und Snowden. ps. Alles war schon vor Snowdens leak bekannt. 
Microsoft ist ebenfalls so ein Konzern der erheblich mit den Geheimdiensten zusammenarbeitet und Daten auschnüffelt und austauscht mit den Behörten und Hintertüren einbaut. 
CocaCola war vor längerem in den Schlagzeilen in Indien wegen Umweltverschmutzung - Trinkwasserverunreinigung. Hinzu kommt noch der Stoff Aspartam der als Krebserregend gilt und für Osteoporose in Verdacht steht. Auf Wikipedia war Aspartam mal als Gefahrenstoff gekennzeichnet - Jetzt nicht mehr - Wurde scheinbar "Nachgebessert". Wer weiss was noch so für Stoffe drinne sind!?  
Alcoa (Aluminiumkonzern) sagt schon alles - Viel spaß beim Hodenkrebs, Alzheimer/Demenz & Co.  
Für Apple gilt das selbe wie für M$ und Google. Pepsi ist wie Cola, heisst nur anderes. 
Die anderen haben sicherlich auch Dreck am stecken - muss man nur suchen 
Bank of Amerika - war das nicht die Bank die Kredite an die Menschen in Amerika vergeben hat obwohl sie wussten das die Menschen die Kredite NICHT  begleichen können?!? Hinzu haben sie noch die Papiere dieser Häuser und Grundstücke weiter verhöckert um Geld aus dem NICHTS zu machen. Stichwort - Subprime Krise ! und Heuschrenkenplage  Auf alle Fälle jede Menge Machenschaften 
Goldman Sachs - Eigentlich müsste man zu denen nichts mehr sagen MÜSSEN. Die Absolute MAFIA BANK  Goldpreismanipulation und uvm.
Der jüngste Streich von Goldman Sachs Schwere Vorwürfe gegen Goldman Sachs: So wurde Euro-Eintritt erst möglich: Banker soll Schulden Griechenlands verschleiert haben - Banken - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten
Die Akte ist jedenfalls laaaaaaannnnggggggggg! https://www.google.de/search?q=gold...1zGVZWnBoOSsAHH3b2gBw#q=goldman+sachs&tbm=nws


----------



## Gamer090 (8. August 2015)

8CORE schrieb:


> @ Blaze83
> Ich greife mal kurz seine auf den ersten Blick These zur Steuerabgabe auf. QUAD4 lag nicht 100% richtig aber er war schon sehr nah dran. Die Abgabelast in Deutschland ist schon sehr zerstörerisch für die Bürger. Hinzu kommt die Zersetzung durch Asylanten, wofür diese nichts können, und andere Sachen die hier den Rahmen sprengen würde.
> Kann die Aufzählung jedem empfehlen mal zu lesen was WIR alles so zahlen dürfen und dafür den Stinkefinger bekommen.
> Ihre skandalöse Abgabenlast | Partei der Vernunft in Sachsen-Anhalt
> ...



Habe nie behauptet das diese Unternehmen zu 100% sauber sind und etwas Dreck am stecken hat doch jedes Unternehmen ein bisschen oder nicht?


----------



## 8CORE (9. August 2015)

Ein schöner Artikel bzw. Brief von Prof. Dr. Frank Endres der an die Bundesregierung gerichtet ist. Mehr muss mal eigentlich nicht wissen. Aber ich empfehle jeden den Breif zu lesen. Da kann man nur hoffen das auch mal die Klimarelionsanhänger aufwachen 


> Die Energiewende wird in diesem Buch mit dem sog. "Klimaschutz" begründet. Ich möchte festhalten, dass es in der Physik und in der Physikalischen Chemie kein einziges Experiment gibt, das den sog. "atmosphärischen Treibhauseffekt" belegen kann.  Die "Kindergartenversuche" mit CO2-gefüllten "Treibhäusern" ergeben ähnliche Erwärmungsraten, wenn sie bspw. mit dem Infrarot-inaktiven Argon gefüllt sind. Die Erwärmung seit der letzten kleinen Eiszeit um 1650 wird seit Gründung des IPCC mit anthropogenen Emissionen von Kohlenstoffdioxid in Verbindung gebracht. Es ist richtig, dass sich die Erde seit der letzten kleinen Eiszeit erwärmt hat, ein Blick in die Geschichtsbücher und die publizierten Temperaturkurven ergibt jedoch keinerlei Hinweis, dass diese Erwärmung unnatürlich ist. In von Kollegen veröffentlichten Persistenzanalysen gibt es keinerlei Hinweis auf ein anthropogenes Signal, vom städtischen Wärmeinseleffekt einmal abgesehen.


Quelle: Grünbuch zur Energiewende


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. August 2015)

Ist eigentlich ein physikalisch-chemisches Experiment bekannt, dass den athmosphärischen Treibhauseffekt hätte belegen können?

Ich vermute nicht, denn es gibt um die Wirkung einer mehrere km dicken Athmosphäre und Grundlagenforschung der physikalischen Chemie findet immer noch am Labortisch statt...
Vermutlich ist auch radioaktive Strahlung unbedenklich, es gibt ja kein theologisches Experiment, dass eine Schädigung nachgewiesen hätte...

Man beachte hierbei auch, dass der Autor Professor für Elektrochemie ist. Klar, dass dessen Aussagen zur Klimatologie, zur Biologie, zur Athmosphärenchemie, Ökonomie und diversen ingeniertechnischen Aspekten der Stromerzeugung und -verteilung viel, viel richtiger sind, als die Aussagen von Klimatologen, Biologen, Athmosphärenchemikern, Ökonomen und Ingenieuren.



(Was es übrigens sehr wohl gibt: Astrophysikalische Berechnungen zum Wärmehaushalt der Erde. Ohne "athmosphärischen Treibhauseffekt" ergibt sich eine Oberflächentemperatur von -18 °C. Warten wir mal ab, bis jemand einen experimentellen Beweis zu der Frage liefert...)


----------



## hardwaerevreag (14. August 2015)

@über mir: Schön dargestellt. 

Zu erwähnen wäre vllt. nochmal, dass die ALLERMEISTEn Wissenden davon ausgehen, dass es den Klimawandel gibt. Aber nur 50% des amerikanischen Volks. Schlussfolgerungen kann jeder selber ziehen.


----------



## Tamien (31. August 2015)

Wenn das CO2 überhaupt daran Schuld ist, dass sich das Klima - sollte es sich wirklich ändern - ändert.


----------

